# Betta pics



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Who likes betta ?

1. CLEO

Cleo and his toy:








































Cleo and worm








Cleo and his own 10g









2. Gipsy

















3. Saphira

















4. RIP Pinky (she died when I was on a trip .... )









5.Topaz

























6. Ugly (just rescued, still clamped fins and fin rot .... now gorgeous)









Good friends for betta: tetra, frogs, snails, yo-yo. 
Too many pics  ?

L

PS: I always clean the glass after I look at the pictures I took.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL dontcha love spotty glass. D:

I love your betta! They all look well cared for!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> LOL dontcha love spotty glass. D:
> 
> I love your betta! They all look well cared for!


Thank you.
I got them from Petsmart, one by one, everytime I needed a pump or a filter I ended up buying a betta, the worse looking one from the jars. 
Saphira was grey when I bought her. I thought it's an interesting color but she was just very sick. Pinky was white with some purple. Cleo was in the jar at Petsmart for almost half year. The sale person begged me to take him because he is the oldest there. Nobody wanted him. He was looking .... like dead. Gipsy is my favourite, very nice personality and was a good friend for yo-yos, shrimp and frogs when they lived in the same tank. Now she has some bumblebee shrimp in her tank - no problem. 
Bottom line, nice girls but there is no way for a sorrority. I tried, for fun, in a 10 g and it took them about 30 second to start killing eachother, flarring and stess stripes. I couldn't fish them out soon enough ... 
L


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

lili said:


> Thank you.
> I got them from Petsmart, one by one, everytime I needed a pump or a filter I ended up buying a betta, the worse looking one from the jars.
> Saphira was grey when I bought her. I thought it's an interesting color but she was just very sick. Pinky was white with some purple. Cleo was in the jar at Petsmart for almost half year. The sale person begged me to take him because he is the oldest there. Nobody wanted him. He was looking .... like dead. Gipsy is my favourite, very nice personality and was a good friend for yo-yos, shrimp and frogs when they lived in the same tank. Now she has some bumblebee shrimp in her tank - no problem.
> Bottom line, nice girls but there is no way for a sorrority. I tried, for fun, in a 10 g and it took them about 30 second to start killing eachother, flarring and stess stripes. I couldn't fish them out soon enough ...
> L


Nice Betta! (I think it should be it's own plural)

About the sorority... You don't have to worry. All female Betta aquariums start out violent - Some more than others, but all of them will flare. This can continue for up to about a week, and generally physical fighting is over after the first few days (Mine only fought on the first, but I've heard of physical violence after that). If it does persist, you don't have to remove all the females - Just the aggressive one. Also, don't be TOO worried about the level of violence (Again, unless it persists) - On the first day my girls engaged in what I call the kiss of death - Two of them bit onto each other's lips and wouldn't let go. If you're really worried you can add a little melafix to help heal their cuts.

The reason for this is that unlike males, the females ARE social fish - They enjoy being in groups > 3/4 and they have a fairly simply hierarchy with an Alpha female. When you add your Betta to the same tank, it's like putting a bunch of wolves in the same pen - They'll fight until they know who's boss. That was a pretty terrible analogy, but I hope it helped.

=) Thanks.

Edit: Although a 10 gallon is a little small for a community.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, but I am too scared to try a betta (no "s"  ) sorority.
L


----------

